# New strobes



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Just added led strobes to the rear, had the overhead strobes for years.Had help from Dissociative on decididing the type for the rear. Let it snow


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

What strobe are you using for the overhead and is it LED? I have been thinking about an overhead strobe, but don't have too many amps to spare.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

The upper are PM mod. number v766ma 2 joule 78 fpm at .4 amp each (LED). There not sync. so pattern is always different. Bottom are strobes n' more E4 super Led sync'ed togeather ( 1 watt). Have video but it wouldn't down load.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, that looks like what I need. Did you get the beacon from an online vendor or purchase it locally?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got the beacons from are local parts house they are the same as I have on my tractor and on are forklift at work


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice looking


----------

